# Mozilla releases Firefox 3.0.11 update as Chrome 3 explodes in Win7



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"While the world's most utilized alternative Windows Web browser gets a reliability tweak, Google -- never one to opt out of a good thing -- sets a Chrome speed record."
http://www.betanews.com/article/Moz...pdate-as-Chrome-3-explodes-in-Win7/1244745856


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine why everyone gets their panties in a bunch over speed tests for browsers. I use FF mostly and IE occasionally. On any reasonable site, the screen simply flashes up instantly, so I'm at a loss as to why it's such a big deal. I'd much rather have functionality than bare bones raw speed.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I can't imagine why everyone gets their panties in a bunch over speed tests for browsers. I use FF mostly and IE occasionally. On any reasonable site, the screen simply flashes up instantly, so I'm at a loss as to why it's such a big deal. I'd much rather have functionality than bare bones raw speed.


Ditto, I haven't even tried Chrome yet as I don't see the need. Already using Firefox and Opera.

I did find it interesting the differences in the graph comparing them on 7 & Vista. Wish XP had been included.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have FF and IE to fall back on. I've never needed another browser, and if FF isn't fast enough on a quad-core machine, I'll be going back to stone tablets and chisels! 

I've grown addicted to the plug-ins for FF, and since Chrome still doesn't have that feature and a lot of 3rd party development, I can pass it by.


----------

